# pane sera



## muhkuhmuh (Jan 24, 2018)

I found the recipe on this site  http://www.homebaking.at/pane-sera/

T65 and T80 are French flour species


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 24, 2018)

Got some nice texture inside and outside.. 
Well done sir.


----------



## ritchierich (Jan 24, 2018)

WOW that looks great! I really like your set up too!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 24, 2018)

Wunderschön!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2018)

My wife Judy is a baker, & she just loved your outdoor wood fired oven.
I think maybe some of our retirement $ will be going for one.
Your bread looks absolutely fantastic!
Very nicely done!
BTW, she's checking out the recipe now!
Nice job & congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2018)

That looks great I have hard time with bread.
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Jan 24, 2018)

tropics said:


> That looks great I have hard time with bread.
> Richie


You and me both Bro!Every time I think we're becoming friends and can work together a brick loaf or something not desirable happens.We'll see how a batch of Gary's Sourdough turns out here in a few days,fingers crossed.... 

Bill


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 24, 2018)

Oh man, now I got to build a pizza/bread oven in backyard, because I have a very weak spot for bread and that bread look sooooo good.
Thank for finding it.


OH NO!!!!!!!
It's all in German :(


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 24, 2018)

Great looking crumb on that bread! awesome stuff.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 24, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> Oh man, now I got to build a pizza/bread oven in backyard, because I have a very weak spot for bread and that bread look sooooo good.
> Thank for finding it.
> 
> 
> ...


When I went to the site, it had an option top right for language. Click English and Voila!


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 24, 2018)

You've impressed me once again, muhkuhmah!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 25, 2018)

You've made some great looking loaves Muhkuhmuh but beyond that;  All of your photos are very well done and make true the old saying that a picture is worth a thousand words.  It looks like a wonderful spot you've created for yourself.

Is the slender blade without a handle,  on the middle peel in the second photo down, a tester for done-ness?


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 26, 2018)

Thank you Smokeymose


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 26, 2018)

Well that was absolutely amazing looking mouth watering bread!!!!! Love your oven as well. Congrats on making the carousel as well. Points for it all.....


----------



## muhkuhmuh (Jan 27, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> You've made some great looking loaves Muhkuhmuh but beyond that;  All of your photos are very well done and make true the old saying that a picture is worth a thousand words.  It looks like a wonderful spot you've created for yourself.
> 
> Is the slender blade without a handle,  on the middle peel in the second photo down, a tester for done-ness?




It is a baker's knife. it is used to cut the dough before baking. For baguettes, there is still a blade that is slightly bent


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 27, 2018)

Very nicely done. That oven looks killer.


----------

